# Natwest login



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can get on to any part of the site, except as soon as I click log in I get:-


This site can’t be reached
The connection was reset.
Try:

Checking the connection
Checking the proxy and the firewall
Running Windows Network Diagnostics
ERR_CONNECTION_RESET

Can anyone else get further, you don't need to bank there to go to the login screen, you just can't go further if you don't bank there.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kev - I can get the login page to load. If you use either Chrome or Firefoxas your browser, then open a new private window and see if you can log in from there. I have a cloud backup which for some reason will only let me use one of my ID's to log in via a private window.. Jools


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've tried a few different browsers, but can't get past that page Bob.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Works for me. Could be an issue with your PC and the secure server at Nat West. Could be either malware or a networky type thing. You could try right clicking on the wifi / network icon bottom right and running the network trouble shooter which will restart the wireless adaptor etc. Have you tried an restart?

Failing that run malwarebytes through it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah sussed, it's a bank holiday 😀😀😀


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine works on Chrome with 6 digit code.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

6 digit code ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still can't get further


----------

